# titan 9000 rc industrial generator



## johnnysnok (Jan 11, 2014)

titan 9000 rc industrial generator (model 900rc) anybody running this generator?
Seems like a really well made unit 7200 w continues and 8400 surge.

Picked one up for $500 with 17 hours on it. it still looks brand new and it works really good. Just finished the interlock switch install and everything is 100%


----------



## MirandaLozano (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey,

I got the same. I really think titan generators are absolutely the best in this field. High-quality and I hope it won't fail us both.

If you want to see it for yourself, http://www.titan-industrial.com/.


----------



## rosie (Jan 31, 2014)

*portable generators*

we have a 4300 psi briggs and stratton generator with Honda engine. It has 7 receptacles. would that be considered industrial? We are advertising it for home use.


----------



## Big Tone (Mar 31, 2015)

*Titan 8000 generator*

I have had a Titan 8000 for about 7 years. I bought it through Sam's Club! This generator has performed flawlessly every time I have needed it. After using it, I run the fuel out of the carburetor, and use stabil fuel additive in the fuel in the tank. During the spring and summer I run it about 15 minutes every month, plugging in some portable lights to make sure everything is working like it should. I guess I got a "good one" in the generator department. It starts on the first or second pull every time I have needed it. It sure is nice to know that when the power goes out here in South Louisiana, that within a few minutes, we can have lights again. I am very pleased with this unit.


----------



## JWTR523 (Sep 25, 2017)

*Titan 9000RC generator owners manual*

Does anyone know where I can get the owners manual for a Titan 9000RC generator, I've searched the web and cant find a download???
Thank you


----------

